# Power cord for Dell Inspiron 6000



## clarefd (Nov 26, 2007)

After 2.5 years, my power cord frayed and went kaput. I bought one online that fits and powers the computer, but I keep getting the message that it's not an "official" Dell power cord and the battery won't charge and the computer is running slower than usual. Now the odd thing is that I could have sworn that the first couple of times I used it, it did charge the battery and I didn't get the snippy message. Am I hallucinating? Is there anyway to go around this? I'm not inclined to buy another power cord...

Thank you


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

Hello and welcome to the TSF, While I can't say I've ever seen such an error message it seems to very common for the Dell power cords to go bad, there are a lot of complaints on the web about it. From what I can gather, the Dell power cord is a 3 wire cord, so buying a replacement with a compatible adaptor at the end may not provide the correct ground or electrical connection for the charging circuit. Also Dell power cords have a male prong that I'm guessing trips a small microswitch when inserted into the laptop to enable battery charging, many aftermarket cords do not have the prongs or they are not the correct shape/size. Luckily the Dell replacement cord is only $14........http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/productdetail.aspx?c=us&l=en&sku=310-6326


----------



## clarefd (Nov 26, 2007)

Thank you! I was afraid I was going to have to spend $60 or something like that. I've seen lots of complaints about Dell power cords, too - too bad, because otherwise I like the computer...Thanks again.


----------



## powercords (Jul 10, 2008)

it's common also for the asus.
my power cords for asus is also bad .and it's difficult to change it.


----------



## edwarw (Dec 29, 2010)

I couldnt help but read this one...
I too had the power cord fail... I purchased a replacement on Ebay...It lasted 2 weeks, frayed, and then actually shorted the mains lead & caught fire!!! I was lucky that i was electrocuted or the fire took hold. I contacted the supplier & they offered a full refund. Anyway, i then purchased a universal supply from the local Jaycar store. The Adaptor is a "bronet". The problem i had was that there are a variety of plugs (interchangeable), I plugged one it that fitted, however the laptop battery seemed to not hold charge & would only function when plugged into mains. I noticed there was an almost identical Plug in the kit. I swapped the plug over & now it works fine. (two almost identical plugs - one works & the other doesnt)

Not sure if this helps...Regards


----------

